# Newbie - old Aurora guy help!



## acmost (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey y'all,
Have a feeling I might be like some here. When I was a kid I used to have some Aurora stuff...early 70's vintage I guess. Anyway, that was a blast as I remember & I'm wanting to get back into it. I thought of buying an older Aurora set & then decided I'm probably better off new.

I'm considering the TOMY AFX Big BlockBattlers Set to get started. Is this a decent way to go? Are there alot of AFX extra accesories available if I want to add on? I mean I can't get too involved in this, I just want to have some fun. Also do any of the older Aurora Cars(not that I have any)work with the newer AFX setups. Open to suggestions, thanks!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Most people who recommend sets to starters talk about the AFX Super International or the AFX 4-Way Split. Seems like you get the most for your money in them. I've heard the Big-Block set mentioned... dunno how much track it comes with compared to the others. As far as accessories, AFX has the best track selection (which is good, since Tyco apparently is all but out of the slot car business)... what other kinds of accessories are you looking for?

FWIW, people here on the board have had success using all kinds of track, old and new, for home layouts...

--rick


----------



## acmost (Dec 20, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> Most people who recommend sets to starters talk about the AFX Super International or the AFX 4-Way Split. Seems like you get the most for your money in them. I've heard the Big-Block set mentioned... dunno how much track it comes with compared to the others. As far as accessories, AFX has the best track selection (which is good, since Tyco apparently is all but out of the slot car business)... what other kinds of accessories are you looking for?
> 
> FWIW, people here on the board have had success using all kinds of track, old and new, for home layouts...
> 
> --rick



Hey thanks for the fast reply, will investigate the AFX Super International.
Accessories, I guess that might have been the wrong term. I was curious if there were other alternatives to the included transformer & controllers. I also see that alot of my questions to come up have been already answered in this forum about a ZILLION times so I'll search mo' better. 

Thanks.


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Welcome! 


The international set is the way to go, for Tomy..... You get 4 cars and a ton of different track.
I did the AFX (Old 70's style) for a bit, then Tyco, then Tomy, but am happiest with the old lock and joiner style track. ebay has some good deals on track, as well as some folks here..
To answer your other question. Yes, AFX/ Tomy/ Aurora/ JL/ MM cars will all work on the same track. I would shy away from Life Like track though. Although it is cheap, and the cars make great track cleaners, they are limited in track types, and the older pancake cars don't seem to run as well on them....

Happy slotting!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would agree about the International. I started back with my old lock & joiner. After a few months of constant tweaking and cleaning, I snagged two sets. Had enough track for my new layout and dumped the cars to recoup some of the investment. Welcome back! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## acmost (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey this is great, thanks for all the help. Seems like as suggested the Super International track is the way to go, although I never ever considered needing/wanting 4 lanes...all the extra track plus the argument for having 4 lanes is a good one.
The Super G-Plus cars seem to be the fastest(?) and fast is good! I'm definitely drawn to not the Indy type cars(my old Batmobile, Ford GT, Willys, Cobra GT, Mako...lol) but getting 4 G Plus Cars included seems like I could get used to them. Anyway, thanks.

Having a blast with the demo of the 2 Tracker software. Before I bought a pool table I made a template of one with 1"x2"s and had it sit on the floor of my unfinished basement for like a year.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

If you're just getting (re)started with HO, you will want to check out the HO Slot Car Racing website.

Lots of good information there.

-- Bill


----------



## acmost (Dec 20, 2004)

wm_brant said:


> If you're just getting (re)started with HO, you will want to check out the HO Slot Car Racing website.
> 
> Lots of good information there.
> 
> -- Bill



Yeah I came across that sight yesterday, thanks. Really a great source of info no doubt & a good guy.


----------

